# Ala Moana Hotel $10 a night sale for 40 nights



## alwysonvac (Mar 10, 2014)

Never stayed here but I just got this email offer from Outrigger. 



> From http://www.outrigger.com/specials/ala-moana-hotel/tax-relief
> 
> *Here's the deal:*
> 
> ...



Reviews
- http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...ews-Ala_Moana_Hotel-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html
- http://www.oyster.com/hawaii/hotels/ala-moana-hotel/
- http://www.yelp.com/biz/ala-moana-hotel-an-ascend-collection-hotel-honolulu-oahu


----------

